# My DP/DR Story, need of some help / someone to talk too



## CallMehTrashy (Nov 30, 2015)

So it started years ago, i smoked some weed and ended up having a bad experience and long story short had DP/DR.

6 months after that, i found myself "OK", found a girlfriend, started hanging out with friends and felt "normal" i guess you could say.

I was "normal" for roughly a year, maybe year and half? I can't remember. But Anyways, it came back not too long ago, and i'm not as scared or have as many as the same feelings as i did before. I still have the existence thoughts, and when i speak sometimes i feel like its not me talking etc.

It's weird though. Its like some days, i think about the derealization but it doesent have the effects of it. I feel normal, have motivation to finish my job, wanna go do stuff that afternoon, and others i'm just like fuck this, somethings wrong with me. And it's getting to the point i think i'm going to have to go see a doctor. I have these thoughts like what if life isn't real, and i'm just dreaming.. And i think about afterlife, or whats our purpose here on earth? Etc, etc.

I used to believe in god 100% but since this has happened to me and the more i've researched and convinced myself i really cant find a reason to be here on earth, we are here, we die, and thats it. I get i should have morals, and live by good standards. But it's hard to find happiness in life when i try to speak to my coworkers and the thought instantly comes to mind.. "What if shes fake, what if hes not really here and im just dreaming" And then the feeling of me not being the one talking. It's so hard to explain.. I hope someone understands me and sorry if this story doesent make sense. I tried my best. If someone could just tell me that they've experienced this before i think it will give me a sense of relief. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## JessO866 (Dec 16, 2017)

Totally "normal" my friend. Glad it doesn't scare you as much this time around. That will probably help it pass faster! Hang in there


----------



## Findinghope7 (Nov 6, 2017)

Did u smoke weed again After u healed because maybe that's y it came back suddenly ?


----------



## Mannyj715 (Dec 26, 2017)

You pretty much described what a majority of us think so don’t worry about it. When my dp/dr started I just thought I was in a dream and waited weeks to “wake up” then I began to question reality because nothing feels real. I still have a tough time accepting that people are real, it’s hard to explain but just know a lot of us get what you’re saying 100%


----------

